# Screwdrivers



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> http://youtu.be/VmStaMdwpkk
> 
> I love Klein screwdrivers, but I have been relying on my Wera a lot more. As they are a lot better for the price quality I find. Decided to make a quick video comparing to the two, tell me what you think and which brands you prefer.
> 
> ...


.........


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Unless there's naked chicks I'm not watching a video comparing two screw drivers..... Someone pm me if there's naked milfs in it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> Unless there's naked chicks I'm not watching a video comparing two screw drivers..... Someone pm me if there's naked milfs in it.


Here's what you want, big boy!

http://girlswithscrewdrivers.ca

*NSFW!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Klein is better than Wera but Wiha is better than Klein. The Fullers made in Canada arent bad for slotted and #2 robbies.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> Unless there's naked chicks I'm not watching a video comparing two screw drivers..... Someone pm me if there's naked milfs in it.


That is pretty well the other half of the internet


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> Klein is better than Wera but Wiha is better than Klein. The Fullers made in Canada arent bad for slotted and #2 robbies.



Robbies! I really like Klein but their insulated at 4 times the price, and how much better are they to justify that? Fullers I'll have to scope out, I should support my own country when I can!


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Fuller gets a crappy reputation as a home owner brand, but they're surprisingly good quality. Not the most ergonomic, but they can take a beating (i've got a used and abused one as my beater) and pretty inexpensive. 

Also you can still find some made in Canada Craftsman screwdrivers at Sears.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

KDC said:


> Fuller gets a crappy reputation as a home owner brand, but they're surprisingly good quality. Not the most ergonomic, but they can take a beating (i've got a used and abused one as my beater) and pretty inexpensive.
> 
> Also you can still find some made in Canada Craftsman screwdrivers at Sears.


Ergonomic is important, as I used hand tools excessively, as I work in a chemical processing plant where glass piping is used. To much torque anywhere means I get fired instantly. Wera has got stainless steel units, which is all we use for fasteners.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got the same set as your testing in your video (wera) and I absolutely love them. Ill never go back to Klein. But when it's time to replace my wera's I think I'm gonna try either felo or wiha


----------



## Bem (May 1, 2013)

Used the Wera for a bit. Liked them and would buy again. They lasted longer than Kliens ever did. I would say the Wiha lasted the longest out of the 3.I'm now trying PB Swiss and they are by far the nicest grip I have used, the tips can take a beating. The durability seems as good if not better than Wiha the quality of materials is beyond anything I have seen.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I have both Wera and Wiha. Love the Wiha for everyday use, I keep the Wera in a Pelican case with the rest of the insulated tools for protection. Good video mate, keep making more. :thumbup:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> I have both Wera and Wiha. Love the Wiha for everyday use, I keep the Wera in a Pelican case with the rest of the insulated tools for protection. Good video mate, keep making more. :thumbup:


Thanks man, means a lot. I have been trying harder on the youtube lately, and its been paying off in the best way (free tools!) For everyday use I think these meet the best of both worlds!


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

nick.sek said:


> Thanks man, means a lot. I have been trying harder on the youtube lately, and its been paying off in the best way (free tools!) For everyday use I think these meet the best of both worlds!


Free tools, like as a tester? Do tell!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope you donate all these free tools to people who need them more than you


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Free tools, like as a tester? Do tell!


Get a few hundred subscribers then show the company you have a following.
Maybe I should give it a go, I have 800 subscribers but my channel doesn't have anything to do with tools....


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> I hope you donate all these free tools to people who need them more than you


You caught on I am starting a maker space and I am donating my entire lab, to the public in my hometown to be associated with the library. I start teaching classes in programming come Jan. 

There was a plan

here is what I have for donations:

http://youtu.be/yNTZ_5sZAYk

here is my maker space proposal:

http://youtu.be/gfSHfFqwwXQ

Free tools for review, and good public attention!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Get a few hundred subscribers then show the company you have a following.
> Maybe I should give it a go, I have 800 subscribers but my channel doesn't have anything to do with tools....


what is your channel?


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Free tools, like as a tester? Do tell!


You caught on I am starting a maker space and I am donating my entire lab, to the public in my hometown to be associated with the library. I start teaching classes in programming come Jan. 

There was a plan

here is what I have for donations:

http://youtu.be/yNTZ_5sZAYk

here is my maker space proposal:

http://youtu.be/gfSHfFqwwXQ

Free tools for review, and good public attention!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> You caught on I am starting a maker space and I am donating my entire lab, to the public in my hometown to be associated with the library. I start teaching classes in programming come Jan.
> 
> There was a plan
> 
> ...


From the ET guide -

...Next week NikSek starts teaching troubled youth with sexy results...


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> From the ET guide -
> 
> ...Next week NikSek starts teaching troubled youth with sexy results...


I am worried about the impression I am giving here....

In one of my videos I show how to make a basic inverter using an arduino; that is what I am after teaching everyone. I made a rule no one younger than 16 in the class, really glad I made it into a rule right now


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> I am worried about the impression I am giving here....
> 
> In one of my videos I show how to make a basic inverter using an arduino; that is what I am after teaching everyone. I made a rule no one younger than 16 in the class, really glad I made it into a rule right now


Just a joke broski...


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> I love Klein screwdrivers, but I have been relying on my Wera a lot more.........tell me what you think and which brands you prefer.


I don't know why but I still like Klein the best. Went on a Wiha stint, then a brief Wera spree, and tried a few Felo's. I like the funky Wera/Wiha grips but they're just too small for any kind of comfort. They smudge and scuff up easier than Klein and Felo. I do however prefer wera/wiha for the insulated drivers.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

derekwalls said:


> I don't know why but I still like Klein the best. Went on a Wiha stint, then a brief Wera spree, and tried a few Felo's. I like the funky Wera/Wiha grips but they're just too small for any kind of comfort. They smudge and scuff up easier than Klein and Felo. I do however prefer wera/wiha for the insulated drivers.


Any of those brands you mention are a solid choice, you really can not go wrong! In my lifetime I know I will own more Klein products, as they are solid! Though I really like the Wera insulated too, for the price range!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice tour of your shop. 
But I didn't see a coffee pot or ET coffee cup.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> Nice tour of your shop.
> But I didn't see a coffee pot or ET coffee cup.


The lab is right under my kitchen, so I suffer from a flight of stairs, I usually keep a cup of coffee on the bench at all time though. I cleaned my lab before this video, a lot of empty mugs and beef jerky packaging.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> I am worried about the impression I am giving here....
> 
> In one of my videos I show how to make a basic inverter using an arduino; that is what I am after teaching everyone. I made a rule no one younger than 16 in the class, really glad I made it into a rule right now


 



Could this be ...






OH NO ! :whistling2:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

chewy said:


> Klein is better than Wera but Wiha is better than Klein.


I completely agree.

Wera is ridiculously overrated.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

PB Swiss is the only screwdriver I have tried over Klein and felt like it was a huge improvement


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Heard from a reliable source that kleins new screwdrivers arnt new at all. They are just going to a higher quality steel. Few years back they switched to a lower grade steel to pad their wallets and they have lost business cause of it so they have moved to a better quality steel.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

bduerler said:


> Heard from a reliable source that kleins new screwdrivers arnt new at all. They are just going to a higher quality steel. Few years back they switched to a lower grade steel to pad their wallets and they have lost business cause of it so they have moved to a better quality steel.


I'm glad to hear that. I love Klein and that's what I buy, but I don't think my #2 Philips should be slightly rounded off in less then a year. Especially since I use a driver/impact on everything other then devices.


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

I have Klein Screwdrivers and also Wera Insulated screwdrivers. I like the laser tip on them, seems to hold nicely in the screw. Thanks for the review.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

NotAPlumber said:


> I have Klein Screwdrivers and also Wera Insulated screwdrivers. I like the laser tip on them, seems to hold nicely in the screw. Thanks for the review.


Well worth the little they cost


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

nick.sek said:


> Well worth the little they cost


Definitely you can buy a 6 piece set for around 50$. Cheaper then Klein but I still feel Kleins are more solid and will last longer. Wera's are good for the price.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

NotAPlumber said:


> Definitely you can buy a 6 piece set for around 50$. Cheaper then Klein but I still feel Kleins are more solid and will last longer. Wera's are good for the price.


But they are electrically insulated, scope out the price of klein insulated... it is scary


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you an electrical engineer or an electrician?


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

jza said:


> Are you an electrical engineer or an electrician?


formally trained as an electrical engineering technologist, working as an industrial electrician. Why do you ask?


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Where I come from engineers and electricians don't get along at all. It's hypothesized that they (engineers) wouldn't have a clue about our tools or anything else for that matter. This is just what I've heard though.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

derekwalls said:


> Where I come from engineers and electricians don't get along at all. It's hypothesized that they (engineers) wouldn't have a clue about our tools or anything else for that matter. This is just what I've heard though.


I am after both, I want to have the practical experience, it will lead to better designs and for function, installation, and maintenance.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

With Klein screwdrivers I can buy 1 or 10,these other makes apparently are sold only in sets! I use two straight edge screwdrivers,all other rotary gadgets Phillips,sockets,allen,square,etc. I use in my impact driver. Does anybody sell the other screwdrivers individually?


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Both Chad's tool box and Amazon sell Wera, felo, Wiha, etc. individually. I don't care for buying the sets either. There always seems to be a couple sizes that don't get used.


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

Klein is the tool of choice for me they just fit just right in my pouch.....


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

bigmiketino said:


> Klein is the tool of choice for me they just fit just right in my pouch.....


They make a solid product, no question about it. Wera for me as they got the innovations, and are a safer tool - and cheaper


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Been using the Milwaukee screwdrivers for a few months. Holding up well so far. Beater cap has a tendency to dig into my palm under heavy use. I have a wrap of rubber tape on the outer edge to combat that. Just hated paying 10 bucks for 1 Klein Phillips every couple months from wearing it out. Frustrating. Had has the Milwaukee set for 30 bucks. Been using the ECX screwdrivers for devising lately too, nice feel with no cam out.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

davis9 said:


> Been using the Milwaukee screwdrivers for a few months. Holding up well so far. Beater cap has a tendency to dig into my palm under heavy use. I have a wrap of rubber tape on the outer edge to combat that. Just hated paying 10 bucks for 1 Klein Phillips every couple months from wearing it out. Frustrating. Had has the Milwaukee set for 30 bucks. Been using the ECX screwdrivers for devising lately too, nice feel with no cam out.


That is exactly my point, these are a disposable tool, no matter what you the heads will wear out, I have only used the Milwaukee combination screwdriver, and they hold up fairly well. I will have to blow the dust off my wallet and buy a proper set - but for $30 bucks you can not go wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nick, I'm interested in the screwdrivers you mentioned. I have used Klein for years,a nice feature would be for example, I use two drivers,both 8" long a thin one and a thick one.I can pick either one off the peg board at Home Depot by sight alone. Could you tell me which of the ones your suggesting are the same size as the Kleins? How come none of the tools are available at the big box stores in the US?


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Spunk#7 said:


> Nick, I'm interested in the screwdrivers you mentioned. I have used Klein for years,a nice feature would be for example, I use two drivers,both 8" long a thin one and a thick one.I can pick either one off the peg board at Home Depot by sight alone. Could you tell me which of the ones your suggesting are the same size as the Kleins? How come none of the tools are available at the big box stores in the US?


Lee Valley does stock them (I know they are not a typically found store) but amazon.com is a good place to pick them up, cheapest too. They have a big product range 80% of their business is nothing but screw drivers... it is insane what they offer. Hopefully that offers some help on Wera Screwdriver line


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

nick.sek said:


> formally trained as an electrical engineering technologist, working as an industrial electrician. Why do you ask?


Just curious. Saw a video you made about Mohawk College and remembered you referring to yourself an electrical engineer. Thought it was weird that's all.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

jza said:


> Just curious. Saw a video you made about Mohawk College and remembered you referring to yourself an electrical engineer. Thought it was weird that's all.


you got a good memory my good sir!


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

davis9 said:


> Had has the Milwaukee set for 30 bucks. Been using the ECX screwdrivers for devising lately too, nice feel with no cam out.


I was really impressed when I first saw the ECX. It makes an extremely secure connection, but I found that's sometimes it was too muck work to line up. I went back to using my #1 square driver.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> I was really impressed when I first saw the ECX. It makes an extremely secure connection, but I found that's sometimes it was too muck work to line up. I went back to using my #1 square driver.


I've had 3 of the 11 in 1 and all 3 ECX tips broke with normal use in a matter of a couple of months. One was a warranty replacement. After the 3rd one breaking I gave up on them.

But if you do a search online you can buy replacement inserts. No, theres nothing wrong with them. :laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

drspec said:


> I've had 3 of the 11 in 1 and all 3 ECX tips broke with normal use in a matter of a couple of months. One was a warranty replacement. After the 3rd one breaking I gave up on them. But if you do a search online you can buy replacement inserts. No, theres nothing wrong with them. :laughing:


In a hand powered screwdriver? You must have big forearms like me haha.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I order my single Wera and Wiha stuff on the net. I have a pretty wide selection of flat heads going cause I deal with NEMA and IEC crap.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

davis9 said:


> In a hand powered screwdriver? You must have big forearms like me haha.


You been doing too much Weight Shake.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

derekwalls said:


> Where I come from engineers and electricians don't get along at all. It's hypothesized that they (engineers) wouldn't have a clue about our tools or anything else for that matter. This is just what I've heard though.


Electrical Engineering Technologist is a weird hybrid of the electrician and engineer. Kind of a middle ground that requires more training to become either one.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

KDC said:


> Electrical Engineering Technologist is a weird hybrid of the electrician and engineer. Kind of a middle ground that requires more training to become either one.


 Right on the money, still working to become an full engineer and a electrician - I like all aspects in the field.:thumbup:


----------

